# La Pavoni Europiccola Pressure Valve Screw Problem?



## ThinkJunket (Oct 16, 2018)

Hey everyone! A friend of mine just got a new La Pavoni Europiccola. Tried using the machine and it looks like this!

Anybody have any idea whats wrong and how to fix this?

Video 1:






- Is this water flow too fast? Or is this normal without a portafilter?

Thanks in advance!

Ryan


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi Ryan,

vid 1 looks like an overfilled boiler 

vid 2 doesn't show what's going on with the lever, is it just in open position oder being pushed down?

what happens with lower water level?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I can't see anything wrong with the machine. It's doing exactly what's meant to do, as far as I can see in your videos:

- Boiler is overfilled: don't fill it to the top of the boiler; looking at the sight glass, fill the boiler until the water column is just about to touch the top of the sight glass, e.g: fill 95%.

- there's no portafilter loaded with coffee in place, the machine is hot and ready, the lever is up, the group is filling up, there's nothing to resist against (no portafilter with coffee), the water is coming out.

Out of curiosity, which grinder does your friend have?


----------



## ThinkJunket (Oct 16, 2018)

Thanks for the quick replies guys! The lever is raised if im not wrong for the second video. He was just asking if the water flow is too fast without the portafilter.

He is using a Kinu grinder! I will let him know and will post if i need more help! Thank you!

Edit: another question! Is the boiler supposed to continue boiling as there is steam coming out of the valve? Is there supposed to be the pstat coming to stop this?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You can adjust he stat in the base


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

The water flow seems to be ok. I wouldn't worry about it.

Re: steaming valve: the idea is that the vacuum breaker valve will shut close when the temperature reaches boiling boing and let the pressure build up to what the pressure stat is set to. You can observe that as the machine heats up. That valve is also a safety valve, which will open if the pressure is too high. Once the machine is hot and ready, you should not see any steam coming out of the valve. Regardless, your video shows the boiler has been overfilled, the valve would then be wet, and steam will come out for sure until it's evaporated.

The pstat can be adjusted by removing the base cover. However, be careful of doing so as you may break it as Pavoni puts some sort of glue on the screw. My advice is that you leave that alone for the moment, u less you are 100% sure there's a problem.

Hope that helps and just don't worry too much right now. If you think there's indeed a problem, please send a video and for sure members here will help.

Ps: the Kinu grinder is great. I had the 68mm version myself and it's a beast! The latest version had some great improvements to deal with static and messiness.


----------



## ThinkJunket (Oct 16, 2018)

Ahhh thank you so much! Last question as he's a bit scared to spoil the new machine.

From what I have read it seems like steam will stop coming out of the valve when its ready, so does that mean that the continuous steam coming out is normal while it is getting ready?

Video 1: Boiling after 4 minutes

-






Hopefully this is normal as well? Sorry to trouble you guys!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

ThinkJunket said:


> Ahhh thank you so much! Last question as he's a bit scared to spoil the new machine.
> 
> From what I have read it seems like steam will stop coming out of the valve when its ready, so does that mean that the continuous steam coming out is normal while it is getting ready?
> 
> ...


:-(

No, that, unfortunately it's not normal.

Basically the safety valve has opened because the pressure inside the boiler is higher than what the valve is set to. I'm not sure what it should be set to (if I remember reading should be something around d 1.5 bar or something like that, but don't quote me on that).

As the machine is new, and I know this is disappointing, I would not do anything. I would simply take it back to the retailer as faulty and request an exchange or refund under warranty.

Otherwise, it most likely would simply require adjusting either he pstat or the valve. Regardless, unless you are able to measure he pressure, you'll be going blind. I, personally would just ask for a replacement or fix under warranty.

Where did your friend buy it from?

@jimbojohn and @coffeechap are experts on those and might be able to give you far better advice than me.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Sorry, I mean @jimbojohn55


----------



## ThinkJunket (Oct 16, 2018)

Ahh thats unfortunate! He got it somewhere online and yeah I think he could return it, but that would be sad:/

Edit: Hopefully the experts know what he could do.

@coffeechap, do you recommend doing it if i am new at this machine? any guides on this?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

This could be as simple as the pressure stat in the base has been set incorrectly, if this is the case the next safety mechanism on the machine as with older La Pavoni is the pressure release valve where the steam is exiting the machine. You could try turning the adjustment down on the pressure stat in the base of the machine, you will need a small electricians flat head screw driver, there is an adjustment screw on the stat that you need to turn anti-clockwise to open it up.


----------



## ThinkJunket (Oct 16, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> This could be as simple as the pressure stat in the base has been set incorrectly, if this is the case the next safety mechanism on the machine as with older La Pavoni is the pressure release valve where the steam is exiting the machine. You could try turning the adjustment down on the pressure stat in the base of the machine, you will need a small electricians flat head screw driver, there is an adjustment screw on the stat that you need to turn anti-clockwise to open it up.


This is a post 2000 model, but i see. Any rough gauge on how much to turn it by, or just go by feel?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

ThinkJunket said:


> This is a post 2000 model, but i see. Any rough gauge on how much to turn it by, or just go by feel?


It's a brand new machine. Without having a way to measure the pressure, any adjustments will be guesswork. But yes, I suppose you can try and turn I down.

Also, besides the flat electricians screw driver, you'll also need a 20 secure torx head to remove the bottom of the base. At your own risk of invalidating the warranty.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I've adjusted the pressure on my machine which I bought from CoffeeChap esrlier on. I came up with my own apparatus for measuring the pressure. I also documented it in the "La Pav" thread.

Edit: here, post #39

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?44498-La-Pav!/page4


----------



## ThinkJunket (Oct 16, 2018)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I've adjusted the pressure on my machine which I bought from CoffeeChap esrlier on. I came up with my own apparatus for measuring the pressure. I also documented it in the "La Pav" thread.
> 
> Edit: here, post #39
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?44498-La-Pav!/page4


Thank you so much for your help! From what I understand, seems like you just turned the screw a slight bit to adjust. Is this what coffeechap meant by "turning it anti-clockwise to open it up?". Or is that another part?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

ThinkJunket said:


> Thank you so much for your help! From what I understand, seems like you just turned the screw a slight bit to adjust. Is this what coffeechap meant by "turning it anti-clockwise to open it up?". Or is that another part?


Yes, that's my understanding.


----------



## ThinkJunket (Oct 16, 2018)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Yes, that's my understanding.


I see! So these are what I roughly have to do.

1. Open up the base with the 20 secure torx head.

2. Locate the same screw that I see in that other photo.

3. Turn it anti-clockwise, preferably with a pressure gauge.

Is this right?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Yes. Just take all the precautions as the machine will be very hot and has electric parts very near it (so, preferably, do so with the machine offline).

Again, at your own risk.


----------



## ThinkJunket (Oct 16, 2018)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Yes. Just take all the precautions as the machine will be very hot and has electric parts very near it (so, preferably, do so with the machine offline).
> 
> Again, at your own risk.


Yep okay! Thank you for the help! Will see if my friend would be interested in doing it or returning it merry Christmas by the way!


----------



## ThinkJunket (Oct 16, 2018)

Was also thinking of getting a pressure gauge to help with this modification,hoping that we could install in onto the sight glass as well. Anybody has any experience with this?

Was looking at this but thinking if there was anything I could get easier. https://www.etsy.com/sg-en/listing/492244968/pressure-gauge-adapter-set-for-la-pavoni?ref=shop_home_active_3&crt=1


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

^ agree the only way to be sure whats going on is to fit a pressure gauge - its also possible to fit a temporary one on the steam arm with a rubber hose and a couple of circlips, but you might as well go the whole way and get a proper one as you will keep wondering if the pressure is right even after you have adjusted it.


----------



## ThinkJunket (Oct 16, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> ^ agree the only way to be sure whats going on is to fit a pressure gauge - its also possible to fit a temporary one on the steam arm with a rubber hose and a couple of circlips, but you might as well go the whole way and get a proper one as you will keep wondering if the pressure is right even after you have adjusted it.


Thanks for the help everyone! Will likely exchange it and get the pressure gauge for the next one


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Buy the pro version.


----------



## ThinkJunket (Oct 16, 2018)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Buy the pro version.


Would love too but it costs like 1.5x the price.. Was thinking it would be the same with the pressure gauge installed right?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I suppose. It has a bigger boiler too. But yes, if you are confident in installing the gauge, why not?


----------



## ThinkJunket (Oct 16, 2018)

Haha this seller makes it look so easy, just wondering if anybody had any experience using this set before over here!

https://www.etsy.com/sg-en/listing/492244968/pressure-gauge-adapter-set-for-la-pavoni?ref=shop_home_active_3&crt=1

Probably will buy it and update you guys if nobody has tried


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

ThinkJunket said:


> Haha this seller makes it look so easy, just wondering if anybody had any experience using this set before over here!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/sg-en/listing/492244968/pressure-gauge-adapter-set-for-la-pavoni?ref=shop_home_active_3&crt=1
> 
> Probably will buy it and update you guys if nobody has tried


fitting it is quite straight forward, just buy a roll of PTFE to help it seal,


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

The thread size changed at some point but I think it's only really a problem when fitting a gauge to the really old ones. So long as you tell them it's for a millenium you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## ThinkJunket (Oct 16, 2018)

Thanks for the help! Will update when its here, won't reach so quickly though


----------



## ThinkJunket (Oct 16, 2018)

Updates: Decided to return the old machine, but the old one got stuck in customs for a really long time.

Option is to now request for return of the machine, allowing me to get the machine at a discounted price (half price from the actual). Was thinking i could call for the return, then buy a pressure gauge and try to fix it myself. Just wondering if this is a wise idea.

One question is what could this be if it is not a pressure valve problem that would be solved with turning of the screw?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Half the money sounds tempting, even if you can't get it to work instantly.

Only depends on your willingness/confidence to get it fixed no matter what









In the end of the day these machines are so simple and accessible, I wouldn't worry as long as you can hold a screwdriver and read an instruction









The only other thing that comes to my mind would be a wiring problem. That would become noticeable when the stat kicks in but the element doesn't stop heating.

Here's another resource for LaPavs: http://www.spanglefish.com/avicennassolution/index.asp?pageid=243553 a bit down the page you'll see some wiring diagrams









I'd accept the kind offer, review wiring, get and fit pressure gauge.

Then I'd adjust stat as outlined somewhere above, if needed.


----------



## ThinkJunket (Oct 16, 2018)

Alright! have a pressure gauge that is coming anyway, will try to get it returned then, might need some help then thanks!


----------

